# Hello from Hobart, IN



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome,


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome fellow Hoosier!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Good to see you on here Kenny :thumbsup:


----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome Kenny! From what I've seen of your area, your bees should have plenty of good forage. I have some friends there by the name of Goodpaster who run an old motorcycle shop on Wisconsin Street, so I get to stop by occasionally and have always been impressed by the different types of plants that grow in the area.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kenny!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Sheddiver (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome Kenny, I'm also new to beekeeping. I'm just a little south of you in the Hebron area. I'm starting out with 2 hives split from a local beekeeper. I hope that your bees are doing well. Chris


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from another hoosier. Shelbyville area here.


----------



## Delta Sun Kenny (May 23, 2013)

Ed, what is the KA9CTT? I see your zip.


----------



## Delta Sun Kenny (May 23, 2013)

Good morning BSACHRIS,
Next time your are in the area stop by and let me brag about my new friends the bees. I really know very little about them but sure have been having a grand time just sitting out there and watching the flights coming and going.


----------



## Delta Sun Kenny (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words of wisdom. I have not yet had the pleasure of having one get in.


----------



## Delta Sun Kenny (May 23, 2013)

Well hello right back at ya. Good to be among such a lively group. Is Birdman also a beeman?


----------



## Delta Sun Kenny (May 23, 2013)

Thanks, looking forward to some informative chats.


----------



## Delta Sun Kenny (May 23, 2013)

As far as I can tell the whole gang is up and running. Started with one super, than two, now I see the third is going to be needed soon. My new hive only came with honey supers so I am going to go about looking for a grood box. I will ask around at the next club meeting.


----------



## Delta Sun Kenny (May 23, 2013)

Hi R. Dewhurst,
I am beginning to see there must be a lot of beekeepers in our NorthEastern section of Hoosier country. Thanks for the greeting.


----------

